# Chris Crudelli - Okinawan Karate



## Makalakumu (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbiN5IerC00&mode=related&search=

What do you think of this?  What style is he training in?


----------



## twendkata71 (Apr 27, 2007)

That appears to be Goju ryu and Ti mixed.  At the start of the video he was doing a version of Sanchin.


----------



## chinto (May 14, 2007)

yes goju or one of the tamari te  or heavy influinced by tamari te  shuri systems  would be my guess. but most of the older okinawan systems are as effective and efficent as what was shown there.


----------

